# Feb Throwdown Voting Thread......



## bmudd14474 (Mar 2, 2013)

1) Hickory smoked tri-tip salad with smoked/grilled red onions, tomatoes, mixed baby lettuces and Amish blue cheese; dressed with a red wine vinaigrette and accompanied by sliced grilled baguette with olive oil and sea salt.
View media item 204809
2) Taco Salad.
A layer of cold smoked cool ranch Doritos topped with salad. That is covered with chili made with smoked chuckie and smoked ground beef. On top is some shredded smoked pepper jack cheese and a fresh sliced cold smoked jalapeño.
View media item 204810
3) It is a smoked pork salad sandwich. It was my take on a smoked chicken salad sandwich I like to make.
It has finely chopped apricot smoked pork, smothered in a mustard based sauce instead of mayo , with caramelized onions, and toasted english walnuts on a onion rolls.
View media item 204812
4) Smoked Nicoise Salad Description:  Nicoise salad is a traditional salad  the South of France (the city of Nice, in particular), consisting of tuna, eggs, and raw vegetables.  This version has an apple wood cold-smoked tuna that was later seared.  The eggs were hard boiled and then smoked; the olives (Nicoise and Picholine) were cold-smoked as well.  The smoked items were then plated with other traditional raw vegetables of the region.  The dressing is a garlic and red wine vinaigrette. 
View media item 204814
5) Smoked Salmon and Shrimp Salad
View media item 204815
6) Layered Lox Salad. Cold Smoked Salmon, Smoked Cheddar Cheese, Avocado, Kalamata Olives, Hard Boiled Eggs, Cucumbers, Grape Tomatoes, and Yellow Bell Peppers on a bed of Spring Greens.
View media item 204816
7) Apple wood smoked, reverse seared tarragon ahi, grilled butternut and romaine salad rolls. With Habenero, mango, mustard dressing.
View media item 204817
8) Smoked Shrimp Salad and Flat Iron Steak Po Boy. Cajun seasoned smoked shrimp salad, reverse seared smoked flat iron steak, butter lettuce, vine ripe tomato, apple wood smoked bacon, smoked extra sharp cheddar and pepper jack pimento cheese stuffed into a 14"" homemade Italian hoagie roll.
View media item 204818
9) Reverse Seared Skirt Steak and Caprese Salad:
Reverse Seared Skirt Steak with Smoked Sweet Pepper and Onion Relish
Homemade Mozzarella and Smoked Vine Ripe Tomato Caprese Salad
Wilted Arugula and Baby Spinach tossed with White Balsamic Vinegar, Smoked Sea Salt and EVOO
Romaine Wedge Drizzled with Raspberry Infused Aged Balsamic, EVOO, Smoked Sea Salt Flakes and Ground Black Pepper
View media item 204819
10) Smoked chicken salad over greens and bacon weave. Topped with mango salsa, served with a homemade croissant and fresh fruit.
View media item 204820
11) Turkey Caesar Salad with homemade Caesar dressing topped with rome romano cheese.
View media item 204821


----------



## davidhef88 (Mar 2, 2013)

Great job to all who entered!!  Another month of great plates!!


----------



## rdknb (Mar 2, 2013)

Wow, well done all.


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Mar 2, 2013)

Love the creativity!!!  Great job everyone.

Bill


----------



## s2k9k (Mar 2, 2013)

Looks like 11 winners to me!


----------



## smokeusum (Mar 2, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful, gang!!! I went through a couple of past throwdown threads, and I have to say this the best yet as a whole in regards to plating, clear, well balanced photos and detailed, well-written and enticing descriptions. 

Kudos!!! Ya'll just raised the bar in regard to these items for future throwdowns!!!

Now the hard part... Trying to pick just one!!


----------



## aneura (Mar 2, 2013)

Well done guys, looks great!!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 2, 2013)

These are amazing! Everybody has stepped up, making the competition much tougher...JJ


----------



## jarjarchef (Mar 2, 2013)

Who thought salads would be silly to do as a Throwdown? Well eat your words....... These look great! Great job all! :drool


----------



## bear55 (Mar 2, 2013)

Outstanding job by all!


----------



## artisanbeard (Mar 2, 2013)

Great job everyone! It was hard to choose one, as several were superb ideas...i just chose the one that was the most appetizing to me at the moment. Again, nice job!


----------



## kathrynn (Mar 2, 2013)

Every one of the entries looked wonderful.

Great job!

Kat


----------



## californiadan (Mar 2, 2013)

Wow! I was in N.Ca last weekend and paid $17 dollars for a salad that didn't look half as good as anyone of these. My vote has been cast, great job everyone!


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 3, 2013)

Good Looking Eats!

Todd


----------



## sumosmoke (Mar 3, 2013)

Wow, talk about taking the Throwdown to a whole new level!! NICE WORK!


----------



## mr t 59874 (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm hungry.  Good job everyone.


----------



## bama bbq (Mar 3, 2013)

I agree -- great job.  The presentations are getting very hard to judge.  ...and that's a great problem to have!


----------



## driedstick (Mar 3, 2013)

this will be a tough one - great job everyone


----------



## dave17a (Mar 3, 2013)

All looks great! How would you know without tasting!


----------



## 05sprcrw (Mar 4, 2013)

Those all look fantastic I must say I am going to be recreating some of these for sure!


----------



## zahlgren (Mar 4, 2013)

Great Job!!


----------



## sound1 (Mar 4, 2013)

They all look awesome, great job guys!!  Just like shopping when you're hungry, I think it would be prudent to wait til after I eat to make a tough choice like this...


----------



## jarhead (Mar 5, 2013)

I want to vote for them all. Everything looks geat.


----------



## whtplainssmoker (Mar 5, 2013)

Great work.  Nice variety.  Excellent photography and plating.  Tough choice.


----------



## so ms smoker (Mar 5, 2013)

Awesome job everyone! The creativity of this group never ceases to amaze me!

   Mike


----------



## lowesdadof3 (Mar 6, 2013)

This is the first throw down I have seen but all of these look phenomenal!  Great thinking outside the box!


----------



## mossymo (Mar 8, 2013)

There are many darn good looking entries submitted in this throwdown... WOW!


----------



## daveomak (Mar 9, 2013)

All the entries look good to me...  Great job on new ideas for salads folks....

Dave


----------



## spec (Mar 11, 2013)

I didn't vote cuz I couldn't make up my mind 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





They all looked great and they all looked like winners to me


----------



## bmudd14474 (Mar 11, 2013)

This was a great throwdown. Congrats to Aneura for their winning Viewers choice entry. I will post Judges choice Wed night. 

Thanks


----------



## davidhef88 (Mar 12, 2013)

Congrats aneura!!  That was a great looking entry, well deserved win!


----------



## wes w (Mar 12, 2013)

Congrats!  Simply awesome.  Job will done!


----------



## woodcutter (Mar 12, 2013)

Great work!


----------



## aneura (Mar 12, 2013)

Thanks everyone for all the votes and kind words!  This was our first entry into a throwdown and we had a great time planning, preparing and of course eating the result!  I've learned everything I know about smoking from this community and am looking forward to more learning and sharing in the future!

Thanks again!!

Keep on smokin',

 -Eric


----------



## sound1 (Mar 13, 2013)

Congrats, the whole group definitely raised the bar


----------



## bigfish98 (Mar 13, 2013)

Congrats Eric!  Looked amazing and tasty!

Bigfish


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 13, 2013)

Congrats Eric, I won my first entry and it is a good feeling...JJ


----------

